# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft robotics, SNU Biorobotics Lab, Seoul National University, Seoul, Republic of Korea

## Airicist

SNU Biorobotics Lab

----------


## Airicist

SNUMAX : multi-functional soft robot developed by BioRobotics Lab

Published on May 13, 2016




> SNUMAX : Multi-functional Soft Robot developed by BioRobotics Lab
> 
> Winner of the 1st RoboSoft Grand Challenge

----------


## Airicist

Morphing Origami Block for a Lightweight Reconfigurable System

Jan 13, 2021




> A demonstration video of a lightweight 3D shape-shifting system using bi-stable origami structure and torsional shape memory alloy wire actuators. 
> 
> Published in IEEE Transactions on Robotics
> https://doi.org/10.1109/TRO.2020.3031248

----------

